

Office Space Redux - Thief wrangles micropayments into $50,000 - harry
http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/201252/hacker-takes-50000-a-few-cents-at-a-time.html

======
zach
And a guy on Who Wants to Be a Millionaire's Movie Week made a cool $250,000
just by knowing about that plot device from Office Space:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5monB4fIzy8>

It looks like he was excited to get that question.

------
xlnt
he's not a thief. he committed fraud by giving fake names when opening bank
accounts, or something like that. then these companies voluntarily deposited
money into his accounts; that part isn't _stealing_ , even if it's based on
fraud.

also the article calls him a hacker not because he did something impressive
with computers but because he did something illegal with them. sigh...

